# Yamaha YT660EDJ



## octane (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey guys , is this a good machine? im considering buying it 
Condition looks good to me ... seller wants about $1600 usd


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*the best*



octane said:


> Hey guys , is this a good machine? im considering buying it
> Condition looks good to me ... seller wants about $1600 usd


 
In Norway it is considered the best of the best. Lightweight and easy to handle yet way more powerful under Heavy loads than one should think.
The YT1070 is more powerful and for most People better than the very Heavy YT1070T.


I dream of a 660 or 1070 instead of my Honda 655.


My Brother have the "660" from 1995, have ran Perfect and so easy to use.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

If it's had oil changes and been looked after, then I would snap his hand off whilst enthusiastically shaking on the deal, before he changes his mind. That's less than half price of new. It doesn't look to have had much use and it has the lined chute, which helps


----------



## octane (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah , im having it delivered next saturday , condition looks good , paint is all there, no scratches or marks, no rust (just maybe little bit on the auger).
Its a 2012 model , so its not new anymore ... but its barly been used according to the seller


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

That thing is a real deal man...

Jump on it. All I see is a little wear on the auger serrations. That's pretty much normal...


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice purchase! I wish they installed the bucket extension on the YT624 models here in North America, it makes a HUGE difference in snow collection. Rig up a set of drift cutters, depending how much snow you receive and you'll have a great machine for the next 20-30+years.


----------

